# Web Development > JSP How to maintain session either in JSP or Servlets.

## Geek_Guest

*Question asked by visitor muralimohanbikki* 

I logged into one site, and I am navigating through site, at 8th page I sat idle and session got expired. When I log into same site by entering username and password I want go same 8th page. For this How to maintain session either in JSP or Servlets.
Please replay asap.

----------


## vinotha

hi,

try this.
u can't store this details in Session.
bt u can store this DB as lastvisited Page.
and while the user entering , check for that DB entry.then using that pageid u can go to that page.
is it o.k?

----------

